# Grizzle bluecheck mix+bluebar=?



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, could somebody tell me what the baby would look like if I bred these two birds? I have a mixed female between a grizzle and a bluecheck, not exactly a darkcheck, with a white head and white flights, and a male pure bluebar. Look in my album for pics. (survivor and warrilthe2nd)


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

it doesnt matter what you breed together you could end up with anything


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for telling me that. I was kinda thinking it would be a silvery shaded bird with a little bit of white on it's head and white flights with a slightly thick bluecheck pattern. Check my album for a painting I did on it.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

It's not there yet though, but be patient. I'll upload it soon.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

[/B]


clucklebeed said:


> Hi, could somebody tell me what the baby would look like if I bred these two birds? I have a mixed female between a grizzle and a bluecheck, not exactly a darkcheck, with a white head and white flights, and a male pure bluebar. Look in my album for pics. (survivor and warrilthe2nd)


*Hi CHUCK, Here again I would like to see a picture of this bird. A pigeon can not be a mixed grizzle as grizzle is always grizzle so this bird is grizzle or it be just a plain check splash.When mating a grizzle to a non grizzle you should get one grizzle in the nest the other young will not be a grizzle, You must also understand that grizzle is not a color but that it is modifier that hides the true color of the bird* ..GEORGE


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

look at the survivor pics in my album, and I read somewhere online that when a grizzle mates with any kind of check they make some sort of mixed pattern.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey Chuck*

Why don't you post the pictures here, makes it easier. Anyway, what George is telling you is true, provided the bird is het grizzle in the first place. 1/2 the young will also be het grizzles. Having some splash or pied makes no difference, just adds more white which may or may not also pass on to the young. There are many factors that cause white patterns and markings and they don't all work the same way.

Grizzle with check or t pattern makes more of a tort grizzle. If you post the photos here, we can all look them over and have a better opinion of what might happen. 

Bill


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I've tryed to put up pictures, but it askes for a URL, and I don't have any of my pictures on websites, or anything, if thats what it's asking for.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, heres some pictures I took just this morning.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Chuck*

I don't see any grizzle. You could get blue checks and bars from this pair, provided that the check carries bar or barless. The pied markings may or may not carry through to the young, likely that it would.

Bill


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, that was what I was kind of thinking too. But the father of the bird was grizzle. Here are its mother and father. 
mother(Rocko)







Father (Mistew)


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Chuck*

I still don't see any grizzle but it is possible that the father has alittle showing. It may just be a broken pied marking as well. In either case, the youngster did not get any grizzle genes that we can see. 

Bill


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, I've never really thought of it as grizzle, but I did have one starnge bird that seems similar to a grizzle. Do you know what pattern this bird has?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi CHUCK, This last bird is just a blue check*GEORGE


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay thanks for telling me that, some one told me it was a dark check. Do you have any info on what will be going on at the meeting in San Diego this weekend?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Usually "dark checks" have darker wings than that. Everyone has their own opinion on how much check there has to be on the wing to be concidered a DC. For me, all t-patterns, are velvets, and all checks, whether they be light, normal, or heavy, are just....checks, haha.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you mean darker as in more black checks or as in a darker tone of feathers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

More black checks. 
Darker overall tones are made by other genes called 'darkening factors'. Dirty, for example, can make a blue bar look like you just fished it out of a pile of coal


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

It's kind of weird he isn't darker, his father was a grizzle. Do you think maybe the bluecheck spread out the grizzle more or something?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The blue check doesn't have any grizzle in it. It is pied though, with that white 'tick' behind its eye. Do you have pictures of the dad, or is it one of the birds you've already posted?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Heres a recent picture of mistew, the father.








he isn't in too good shape right now, he popped his eye about a year ago, as partially seen in the picture, and somehow his flights got cut off, but I don't have the slightest idea when or how.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor little guy. I have had many one-eyed chickens due to fighting, as well as a breeder I have now named Popeye  His eye was most likely injured when he was a baby, because it's been small and blind since he was a baby.

Mistew is a pretty boy though  I think he is most likely just a pied (also called splash) bird. Usually when birds have heavily pied heads, the white gets broken up a bit, sometimes making it look very grizzled. But if it was grizzle, chances are you would see more signs of it over the rest of the body. There's just this look to grizzled birds, even the ones that are just barely grizzled. And to me, the rest of his body just looks normal.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Will his flights ever grow back? and, heres his twin, Avila. She's much lighter but I think she ended up with more white.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The flights will grow back with the next molt. If not you've got a problem.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He's been like this for a few months now, and his ability to fly is getting worse everyday. He usually just sits on his egg or lingers around inside the coop because he can't fly.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Then you've got a sick bird. What do his droppings look like? Are any of the other birds acting lethargic?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

His dropping are greenish and black. None of the other birds are acting the same way, and none others have lost flights.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Have you looked in his mouth? Does it look like there are any growths? Are you treating your birds for canker regularly? I also forgot to ask, is he (your sick bird) drinking lots of water compared to the other birds?

Since your sick bird doesn't fly well please don't let him out of the loft (he'll be easy prey).


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He doesn't have any growths in his mouth, but no I'm not treating them for cankers, I don't even know what to treat them with. He appears to be drinking just like the rest of the birds, and I can't exactly control if he comes out or not, We don't really have a very good loft yet. No trap doors, No landing board, and only two perches accompanied by many nesting boxes though only 3 hens are nesting at the time.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The first thing you need to do is treat your flock for canker.
Canker Meds:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/canker.html

You should separate your sick bird from the others for individual treatment, and treat him for canker (a general antibiotic too maybe).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If there are just cut feathers, it will take a longer time for them to regrow. If those feathers have been cut for a couple months, pull those cut feathers out (they are dead now), and the body will instantly start growing new ones. Otherwise, you will have to wait til he moults out the cut feathers, then regrow new ones.

Why do we think this is canker again? 
Has he lost any weight? Does he 'sleep' a lot and doesn't want to move around much? A bird who cannot fly, is usually stick being on the floor all the time, in which all the dust and bacteria can get to them. Put that with him being stressed from his disability, and you get an easily sick bird. Could be respiratory, could be coccidiosis, could be salmonella, could be...well...anything. Sick birds are very reluctant to fly.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He weighs the same as the other birds, but how am I supposed to pull the flights out? won't that hurt him? I know that their definetly cut on one side, the other side the barbs are completley messed up. I saw him hanging out on the roof today, but he didn't fly down for long time. I guess he misses being with the flock.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I suppose he could be lonely and stressed. Usually sick birds will become lethargic and go light.
If those feathers have been cut down that far, for as long as you mentioned, then those feathers are 'dead'. I'm actually surprised they haven't fallen out on their own already, but some hang in there pretty good. Of course he won't like you pulling his feathers, but dead ones have no blood in them, are dried up, and are basically just hanging in there, like our hair before it finally falls out. It shouldn't hurt the bird. Many racers cut a couple of the flights down a couple inches, then in a few weeks, the feathers are very easy to come out.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Good news about mistew, He is becoming very social, despite his warrieness with his blind eye. He is also a happy daddy to baby splotches, and I think one of the damaged feathers (not the cut ones though) have come out and been replaced with a new one. He still has a little trouble flying, and doesn't like to go on circling flights. But the time he usually spends in the coop is looking after baby splotches.


----------

